# Where did the name "Wuste" come from?



## lexluthor (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe I'm not all brushed on my ameri-german so I'm assuming its a made up word?


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wuste means desert. The event was originally Wustefest which translates to "Desert Party" which, when you think about the location, is very fitting.


----------



## stupenduzzman (Apr 6, 2010)

X37 said:


> Wuste means desert. The event was originally Wustefest which translates to "Desert Party" which, when you think about the location, is very fitting.


The proper spelling would actually be W*ü*ste*n*fest.


----------



## Drumachn (Aug 23, 2012)

Did Waterfest order a cease and desist on the original name?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

